# Photoshop Problem: Ebenen



## ItsBanana (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinen Ebenen, ich wähle eine Ebene aus und mach dann auf der Arbeitsfläche einen Rechtsklick und wollte dann die Ebene, in diesem Fall den Text drehen. Aber da kommt nur eine Auswahl von den anderen Ebenen, ich verstehe nicht warum. 
Ging doch sonst auch immer? 

Ein Screen, welches das Problem besser beschreiben soll ist im Anhang.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 


Lg


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2012)

Moin Banana,
dein Problem ist kein Problem, sondern PS-typisch.
Eine Auswahl für Transformationsmöglichkeiten hat es, soweit ich weiß, noch nie mit Rechtsklick gegeben.

Benutze einfach den Shortcut Strg+T (oder Apfel+T) für Transformieren oder Alternativ "Bearbeiten -> Transformieren -> Drehen".

Beste


----------



## kalterjava (27. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ist aber auch kein großes Problem. Entweder den Rat von "ink" befolgen oder einfach bei aktiviertem Verschiebenwerkzeug (schwarzer Pfeil in der Werkzeugleiste) oben unterhalb der Menüleiste bei "Transformationssteuerung" einen Haken setzen, damit du die Anfasser und Drehpunkte ständig angezeigt bekommst.


----------

